# Applis X à distance



## tomiotomio (25 Janvier 2003)

J'utilise mon ibook sous macos 10.2 pour me connecter à ma machine au boulot via ssh. ca marche très bien, mais j'aimerais pouvoir lancer des applis X et ca ne marche pas (cannot open display)
Est-ce possible ? si oui, comment faire ?


----------



## olof (25 Janvier 2003)

Oui, c'est possible.

Sur le poste qui te sert de serveur X (ton iBook), tu dois commencer par autoriser ton client (le poste du boulot) à utiliser le serveur :

xhost +&lt;nom ou ip de la machine cliente&gt;

Sur le client (par ssh), tu exportes la variable DISPLAY (mais je pense que tu l'as fait, vu le message d'erreur).

Et ça devrait fonctionner...


----------



## iManu (27 Janvier 2003)

coucou,

Tyu peux dire la commande pour exporter le display?
Comme le titre de ce sujet est explicite, ça serait super d'avoir la réponse complête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je l'ai vu 15 fois sur le net, mais justement, comme c'est partout, je l'ai pas noté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## olof (27 Janvier 2003)

Hello,

depuis bash :

export DISPLAY=&lt;nom_de_la_machine&gt;:0.0

depuis tcsh (par défaut sous X) :

setenv DISPLAY &lt;nom_de_la_machine&gt;:0.0

Heu de tête, sans tester....


----------



## Bobbus (27 Janvier 2003)

Il me semble que tu peux aussi tout simplement te loguer en ssh sur la machine distante en ajoutant l'option -X ("ssh -X user@host").

Bob


----------



## benR (28 Janvier 2003)

C'est en effet cette dernière commande que j'ai l'habitude de faire, et qui fonctionne
(je me logge depuis Xfree sur mon Ti sur les Sun de l'école)


----------



## Benjimac (16 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu dans le m&#234;me cas.

J'ai acquis r&#233;cement un MacBook et Je souhaite lancer en graphique des applications de mon G5 sur mon MacBook &#224; distance. seulement voil&#224; m&#234;me en local je n'y arrive pas.

J'arrive &#224; contr&#244;ler un PC sous Gentoo en tapant :
PMG5-->xhost +192.168.0.4   (ip_du_pc_sous_linux)
PMG5-->ssh -Y -C UsersPC@192.168.0.4

PC:-->export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1   (ip_du_Mac)
PC:-->xclock

Et la &#231;a me lan&#231;ait l'horloge de linux.

J'ai voulu faire la m&#234;me chose depuis mon MacBook(10.4.8) pour une appli sur mon G5(10.4.8) et &#231;a ne marche pas.X11 est install&#233; sur les 2 Mac. J'ai lu diff&#233;rents forums que pour Unix l'option ssh est -X, j'ai donc fait:

MacBook-->xhost +192.168.0.6   (ip_PMG5)
MacBook-->ssh -X PMG5@192.168.0.4

PMG5:-->export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1   (ip_MacBook)
PMG5:-->open -a "mail"

Mais Mail est lanc&#233; en graphique sur le PowerMac G5 et non sur le Macbook comme je le voudrais.

Je voulais aussi savoir a quoi correspond la commande setenv.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je suis tout ou&#239;


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2007)

Mail est une application qui utilise l'interface native de Mac OS X et non X11. Donc tu ne peux utiliser X11 pour ce que tu veux faire entre les deux Macs.
Il te suffit d'ouvrir Apple Remote Desktop sur le PMG5 et de t'y connecter avec un client VNC depuis le MacBook et cela devrait aller.


----------



## Benjimac (16 Février 2007)

Merci pour l'info,

Connetrai-tu un Client VNC grauit (ou pas trop cher) et assez complet,

J'ai regardé Apple Remote Desktop, il a l'air bien mais pas donné, y a t'il une possibilité de le tester?


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2007)

Tu as CotVNC.

Une pr&#233;cision : Apple Remote Desktop est un produit payant d'Apple. Mais ils ont &#233;t&#233; assez sympa pour que l'on puisse utiliser le protocole VNC pour se connecter. C'est moins bien et moins rapide mais nettement suffisant dans la plupart des cas.


----------



## Zeusviper (17 Février 2007)

Benjimac a dit:


> pour Unix l'option ssh est -X



c'est nawak ça!  
le ssh est indépendant du système, il est dépendant de la version du protocole et c'est tout.
le -Y est une "évolution" du -X, il est seulement méconnu car plus récent
les 2 fonctionnent trés bien sur unix ou mac en particulier.

Sans rentrer dans des détails techniques (cf http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/breves/ssh-x11.html.fr si intéressé), par expérience, le -Y est plus permissif et plus rapide à l'utilisation qu'un simple -X. 

++


----------



## Benjimac (17 Février 2007)

J'ai essayer cotVNC, ça marche nickel.

Je vous remercie pour vos reponses.


----------



## Benjimac (23 Février 2007)

Petite question,

est-t'il possible d'executer des applications Java via ssh ?


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2007)

Des applications Java non graphiques sans aucun probl&#232;me.
Pour le c&#244;t&#233; graphique, cela d&#233;pend du mode choisi (X11 ou pas X11, disons).


----------



## Benjimac (23 Février 2007)

Peut-on imaginer alors qu'une application java qui n'utilise pas X11 puisse être lancée depuis X11 ?

Dans le cas d'une application java qui utilise X11, je peut alors l'éxécuter de la maniere expliquée precedemment.


----------



## Thierry6 (24 Février 2007)

tu dois pouvoir la lancer à travers l'xterm de X11


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2007)

Une application, Java ou pas, qui n'utilise pas d'interface graphique se lance sans probl&#232;me depuis un _shell_, quel qu'il soit.


----------



## tatouille (24 Février 2007)




----------



## Benjimac (27 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses, Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester, je suis pas mal d&#233;border en ce moment.

Tatouille : Lancer des appli linux ne m'as jamais poser probl&#233;me c'est lancer des appli mac qui m'intriguaient

Je trouve Cot VNC tr&#232;s lent m&#234;me en local (Gigabits entre 2 PMG5 2GHz), quand je lance des applis Linux en graphique via ssh &#231;a va nettement plus vite, sachant que le PC sous Linux a &#224; peut pr&#232;s la m&#234;me configuration que mon G5. D'ou pourrai venir ce ralentissement, est-ce normal?


----------



## thecousins (9 Mars 2007)

Hello ! Je viens de lire tous vos posts et j'aimerais savoir une chose :

existe-t-il une gui pour le client ssh d'osx qui permettrai simplement de se connecter sur le bureau d'une machine distante (un serveur &#224; administrer par exemple) sur laquelle est install&#233;e un environnement X11, et de le voir dans une fenetre (un peu &#224; la mani&#232;re d'un VNC, mais j'aimerai &#233;viter d'utiliser VNC pour des raisons de vitesse !). J'ai d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233; la commande "ssh -X" mais &#231;a ne permet de n'afficher uniquement les applis. Ce que je veux c'est avoir tout le bureau qui s'affiche dans une fen&#234;tre.

Je sais qu'il existait un outil semblable sous windows....du temps o&#249; j'avais un pc sous windows ! Il me semble qu'il s'appelait exceed ....

@Tatouille : est-ce que xnest permettrai cela ? si oui comment proc&#233;der car avec la capture d'&#233;cran tu m'as mis l'eau a la bouche !

@+ et merci


----------



## Dramis (9 Mars 2007)

thecousins a dit:


> existe-t-il une gui pour le client ssh d'osx qui permettrai simplement de se connecter sur le bureau d'une machine distante (un serveur à administrer par exemple) sur laquelle est installée un environnement X11,



Oui, ça marche comme ça

Sur le mac dans un terminal x tu fais:

Xnest :1 -geometry 1152x720 -query {ip/serveur}

Tu devrais avoir ton écran de login xdmcp qui s'affiche dans une nouvelle fenetre.


----------



## thecousins (9 Mars 2007)

cool je vais tester ça 
merci !


----------



## Dramis (9 Mars 2007)

Vérifie sur google, il y a un port a ouvrir dans le firewall je ne sais plus lequel.


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2007)

Exceed est un serveur X11 ...


----------



## Benjimac (10 Mars 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> V&#233;rifie sur google, il y a un port a ouvrir dans le firewall je ne sais plus lequel.



Si mes souvenirs sont exactes &#231;a doit &#234;tre le port 6000, &#224; v&#233;rifier


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2007)

Absolument.

Mais utiliser _ssh_ permet de passer &#224; travers les pare-feux et de ne pas avoir &#224; ouvrir le port 6000.


----------



## thecousins (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour ! je viens (enfin) de tester Xnest et youpi une fenêtre X s'affiche ... mais sans le login (xdm dans le cas de mon serveur) !
Y a t-il quelque chose à rajouter dans un fichier de conf sur le serveur pour que cela marche ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## Dramis (12 Mars 2007)

Oui, il y a plein de truc à ajouter dans la configuration du XDM, tu as quoi comme unix?  Es-tu sur un réseau local ou tu passe par internet pour y accèder?


----------



## thecousins (12 Mars 2007)

Je suis sur un r&#233;seau local avec une boite vivante (livebox ) en routeur et mon os est une Debian Sarge je crois. (kernel version 2.6).

Sinon, en passant ssh ne permet pas (ou du moins je sais pas le faire) de visualiser son bureau entier.


----------



## Benjimac (22 Mars 2007)

Apr&#232;s avoir fait des recherches sur internet, j'ai d&#233;couvert AlmostVPN, qui permet de controler un mac &#224; distance en utilsant le protocole ssh.

Je pense que je vais le tester dans la journ&#233;e.

Je donnerai mon avis ensuite.


----------

